# Mail : Suppression contacts du Carnet Adresses ?



## lazarusbf (20 Juillet 2011)

J'ai édité mon sujet, car la question a changé.
Comment faire pour supprimer les suggestions que Mail me fait lorsque je tape les premières lettres d'un contact ?
Exemple: Un ami a changé de mail 4x sur plusieurs années, or, Mail me suggère par défaut en premier une adresse mail obsolète et donc mon mail va à une adresse mail qui n'existe plus.
comment faire en sorte que Mail ne me propose plus que celle qui existe dans mon carnet d'adresses car là il n'y bel et bien que la bonne adresse mail.

Et subsidiairement: comment empêcher Mail de systématiquement ajouter dans son carnet la moindre adresse mail que j'utilise, ne fut-ce qu'une fois, pour éviter désormais de remplir inutilement mon C.A ?



merci


----------



## redelap (21 Juillet 2011)

je viens de tester..

Effectivement même ne figurant pas dans le carnet d'adresse, certaines "vieilles adresses" continuent de figurer dans la liste déroulante des suggestions.

Par contre en validant cette mauvaise adresse dans le champs "A:" de mail... puis en le selectionnant, et clic droit --> supprimer l'adresse... et après avoir relancé Mail,  l'adresse obsolète ne figure plus dans la liste..
y'a peut-etre mieux??


----------



## rejane (29 Février 2012)

Salut,

Je suis dans la même situation. 
Après essais, il semblerait, sur le moment, que cela marche après fermeture de l'appli Mail. Mais malheureusement  j'ai constaté qu'en ouvrant à nouveau l'appli ces adresses sont toujours présentes
Donc, inefficace; dommage!
à +


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2012)

Une réponse utile : http://forums.macg.co/4165547-post2.html


----------

